# mehrer Bilder neu laden



## toldap (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo an Alle!

Erstmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an das tolle Forum hier! Ich konnte schon sehr viele nützliche Sachen hier lernen.

Nun habe ich aber ein Problem, für welches ich bis ahin keine Lösung gefunden habe.
Ich habe ein kleines Script, welches mir die SRC bei einzelnen Bilder verändern soll. Dies sieht wie folgt aus;


```
var IMGSRCNEU = "testbild";
var img = new Image();
img.src = "http://mein.server/testbilder/test-" + IMGSRCNEU + ".png";
document.getElementById("testbild").src = img.src;
```

und das bild ist wie folgt eingebunden;


```
<IMG id="testbild" src="http://mein.server/testbilder/orginal.png">
```

Das funktioniert auch soweit sehr gut. Nun zu meinem Problem.

Sobald ich mehrere Bilder neu laden will, funktioniert dies nicht mehr. Also z.B. bei


```
var IMGSRCNEU = "testbild";
var img = new Image();
img.src = "http://mein.server/testbilder/test-" + IMGSRCNEU + ".png";
img.src2 = "http://mein.server/testbilder/test2-" + IMGSRCNEU + ".png";
document.getElementById("testbild").src = img.src;
document.getElementById("testbild2").src = img.src2;
```

wird nur jeweils das erste Bild neu geladen. 

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## faetzminator (23. Mai 2012)

Wie konntest du hier bereits viel lernen, wenn dies ein Java-Forum ist und du von Java*Script* sprichst?

Zu deinem Problem: Leg einfach pro Link ein Image an und verwende [c].src[/c].


----------



## HimBromBeere (23. Mai 2012)

> ```
> img.src = "http://mein.server/testbilder/test-" + IMGSRCNEU + ".png";
> img.src2 = "http://mein.server/testbilder/test2-" + IMGSRCNEU + ".png";
> ```


Fällt dir was auf? Ein Attribut mit Namen 
	
	
	
	





```
src2
```
 gibt´s nicht. Du brauchst schon für jedes Bild ein eigenes Objekt vom Typ 
	
	
	
	





```
Image
```
, dem du dann die Quelle über 
	
	
	
	





```
img.src
```
 zuweist.


[WR]Das ist aber nicht JAVA, sondern Javascript...[/WR]

Du kannst aber auch gleich den Pfad zum Bild deinem Dokumentobjekt zuweisen:

```
document.getElementById(...).src = <Pfad zum Bild>
```
warum du da erst umständlich über ein neues 
	
	
	
	





```
Image
```
-Objekt gehst, bleibt mir unklar.


----------



## toldap (23. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Ich bin mir schon bewusst, dass es sich hier um ein javascript handelt. Ich erhoffe mir trotzdem hier Hilfe zu erhalten.
Ich verwende das Image-Objekt da sich die source stetig über ein HTML5-websocket ändert. Ich habe bereits folgendes versucht, jedoch ebenfalls ohne erfolg;


```
var IMGSRCNEU = "testbild";
var IMGSRCNEUZWEI = "testbildzwei";
var img = new Image();
var imgzwei = new Image();
img.src = "http://mein.server/testbilder/test-" + IMGSRCNEU + ".png";
imgzwei.src = "http://mein.server/testbilder/test2-" + IMGSRCNEUZWEI + ".png";
document.getElementById("testbild").src = img.src;
document.getElementById("testbild2").src = imgzwei.src;
```

es wird jedoch nur immer die src vom testbild geändert.

Nochmals Danke!


----------



## faetzminator (23. Mai 2012)

Und du kriegst keinen JS-Error?


----------



## HimBromBeere (23. Mai 2012)

> ```
> document.getElementById("testbild2").src
> ```


Mal ganz dumm gefragt: gibt es das Objekt "testild2" überhaupt?


----------



## toldap (23. Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Hinweise!

Das Problem wurde nun erkannt:
Ich arbeite mit einem HTML5 Framework, in welchem ich mehrere verschiedene Seiten aufbauen kann. Das Problem war,
dass die einzelnen Objekte nicht immer miteinander auf jeder Seite waren. So hatte ich z.B. Objekt1 auf in einem "Seiten-Template" und Objekt2 in einem anderen "Seiten-Template". Sobald auf einer Seite nicht beide Objekte vorhanden waren, gab es entsprchende Fehler auf der Fehlerkonsole die ich jedoch erst jetzt geprüft habe 

Nochmals vielen Dank und einen schönen Abend!


----------

